# New pictures to share. =D



## secuono (May 8, 2012)

Went out and took a bunch of pics of the horses and sheep. Enjoy!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 8, 2012)

Everyone sure looks happy!

What kind of sheep do you have. They are cute!


----------



## Year of the Rooster (May 8, 2012)

Nice pics! And what a beautiful grey mare


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 8, 2012)

Awesome pics, I'm jealous.  The Grey one is GORGEOUS!


----------



## secuono (May 8, 2012)

Thanks!
The sheep are Olde English Babydoll Southdowns.


----------



## elevan (May 8, 2012)

Beautiful animals!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 9, 2012)

Gosh are those horses pretty!  thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 9, 2012)

I want the one that looks like a border collie


----------



## secuono (May 10, 2012)




----------



## secuono (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Godsgrl (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful pictures! Your horses are so pudgy, and I mean that in the most respectful way. Horses out here are so bony and thin. You can see hip, backbone, ribs. It's very sad. What a treat to see some horses with meat on them.  Your horses look ride-able and healthy. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Fierlin (May 10, 2012)

Love that photo of your chickens!
The ducks are pretty cute too. 
Looks like a very nice place!


----------



## secuono (May 12, 2012)

Braids and Dapples!!!


----------



## secuono (May 13, 2012)

110g tall. 




Spliced images showing sheep pasture #2.




Sheep pasture #1.




New Cali doe.


----------

